# 600EX-RT now $499



## justsomedude (Sep 30, 2014)

Just saw the $50 price drop this afternoon on Amazon... thought I'd share the savings...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007FH1KX2/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Maybe Amazon is starting their Xmas pricing early.


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 30, 2014)

justsomedude said:


> Just saw the $50 price drop this afternoon on Amazon... thought I'd share the savings...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007FH1KX2/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> Maybe Amazon is starting their Xmas pricing early.


Good Deal! I wish they hadn't opened up the Tampa warehouse, now I have to go to Ebay or pay tax on Amazon..


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2014)

That's a really good price... If you want one, it's time...


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Sep 30, 2014)

justsomedude said:


> Just saw the $50 price drop this afternoon on Amazon... thought I'd share the savings...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007FH1KX2/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> Maybe Amazon is starting their Xmas pricing early.



B&H is the same now too!!!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 30, 2014)

justsomedude said:


> Just saw the $50 price drop this afternoon on Amazon... thought I'd share the savings...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007FH1KX2/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> Maybe Amazon is starting their Xmas pricing early.



Last year IIRC they all had it for $449, and best of all, Adorama had 2x 600s plus ST-E3-RT for $ 1020.


----------

